# Rear Rotor Upgrade, Using OEM Calipers



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

If you go to www.vividracing.com , they list two set-ups that are similar to what SPM has for the
front rotors on the TB : 
KSport 12.75" 2 piece slotted rear rotors with caliper carriers that are stated as being for Golf GTI MK6 10-13
and
KSport 13" 2 piece slotted rear rotors with caliper carriers that are stated as being for Golf R MK6 10-13

Was informed that the 13's are 324mm, and am assuming the 12.75's are around 317mm.

Am waiting to hear back from them, with regard to if fitment, if both can be used to replace our 286mm rears ?

The 12.75's are listed at $669.94, with the 13's about $100 more.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

ridgemanron said:


> If you go to www.vividracing.com , they list two set-ups that are similar to what SPM has for the
> front rotors on the TB :
> KSport 12.75" 2 piece slotted rear rotors with caliper carriers that are stated as being for Golf GTI MK6 10-13
> and
> ...


what upgrades have you done to your engine and front brakes? fitment? no clue here.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Interested to see what you find out. 12.75 inches is actually closer to 324mm (323.85mm to be exact). If they give you different brackets to fit the new rotors 
I could imagine that the stock calipers may still be able to work. Let us know what they say.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

VWNDAHS said:


> what upgrades have you done to your engine and front brakes? fitment? no clue here.


Recently installed the SPM Front Brake (Rotors) Upgrade Kit ( www.drivespm.com ) which uses the OEM
Calipers. Slotted rotors are 10% larger than OEM (345mm) and the caliper carriers they supply are a
perfect fit. Upgraded the front pads to Hawk 'street-performance' and after flushing the 2 year old brake
fluid, we refilled with Motul 5.1. The SPM Kit (listed as being for MK5/6) also came with Goodridge Steel
Braided Brake Lines. Didn't need them, since I already had custom size steel brake lines, so I sold them
for $35 in our classified section. The SPM Kit, on sale was $400 including delivery. Their regular price is
$545.

My HPA K04 set-up also includes the APR Intercooler, a custom made oil cooler by Issam, Spulen Throttle
Pipe and Turbo Outlet Pipe (from USP Mototsports), GFB DV+ Diverter Valve, DV Valve Relocation kit and
Cold Air Intake from Unitronic. Upper motor mount is from the Golf R, Trany mount from VWRacing, and
Dog bone mount insert from HPA. All are rated at 75 durometer strength and have the car displaying no
vibrations, with severe wheel hop also removed. Front control arm and rear trailer arm bushings are from
Whiteline (75 durometer). My clutch is the South Bend stage 2 Daily with the silent feature that isn't totally
silent but does reduce an enormous amout of 'chatter' that would othewise be present. Have APR's 200 cell
'catted' 3" downpipe and Borla's catback exhaust. The short-shifter is from VWRacing and is complimented
by the TyrolSport bushing insert upgrade for better rigidity. Also have the TyrolSport bushing insert upgrade
that is made for our calipers, as well as their 'recently released' Master Cylinder Brace/Bracket.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

IndyTTom said:


> Interested to see what you find out. 12.75 inches is actually closer to 324mm (323.85mm to be exact). If they give you different brackets to fit the new rotors
> I could imagine that the stock calipers may still be able to work. Let us know what they say.


Will let you know what I find out. I mentioned to them that the 2010 GTI cars show the OEM rear rotors
being 286mm.......but there was reported a change to 272mm in 2011.....and then back to 286mm as
best as I can tell. Want to make sure they are taking into account the fact that my 2012 TB is 286mm
with regard to the caliper carriers they would supply me with.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

ridgemanron said:


> Recently installed the SPM Front Brake (Rotors) Upgrade Kit ( www.drivespm.com ) which uses the OEM
> Calipers. Slotted rotors are 10% larger than OEM (345mm) and the caliper carriers they supply are a
> perfect fit. Upgraded the front pads to Hawk 'street-performance' and after flushing the 2 year old brake
> fluid, we refilled with Motul 5.1. The SPM Kit (listed as being for MK5/6) also came with Goodridge Steel
> ...


Sick, following a similar trajectory here though I'm looking to do golf r all around, or stoptech two piece if I'm feeling spendy . Loving how many k04s are on this forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

ridgemanron said:


> Recently installed the SPM Front Brake (Rotors) Upgrade Kit ( www.drivespm.com ) which uses the OEM
> Calipers. Slotted rotors are 10% larger than OEM (345mm) and the caliper carriers they supply are a
> perfect fit. Upgraded the front pads to Hawk 'street-performance' and after flushing the 2 year old brake
> fluid, we refilled with Motul 5.1. The SPM Kit (listed as being for MK5/6) also came with Goodridge Steel
> ...


WOW, that is quite a list of upgrades :thumbup::thumbup: I would love to get a ride in your Beetle  
I have the HPA Dogbone insert coming which I hope will reduce my incredible Wheel Hop I am getting 
even with just the APR Stage II especially with the traction control off. Hopefully the install won't be to
terribly bad. I also have the APR downpipe but running it with my stock Cat Back. I only have the S3 short shifter
along with some solid bushing inserts. And one of the Best Performance mods I have done to my car
not counting the APR tune, the HSTuning RSR Clutch. No Noise and it grabs amazingly well.
I can't afford the K04 upgrade right now but will save up for it and maybe go that route next year. 
I am considering the Throttle pipe and Turbo outlet pipe. Did that mod actually feel like it gained
you any power or is it more important for the K04 kit. I may also consider the SPM front brake upgrade.
$400 dollars isn't bad for a lot better brakes up front. The stock brakes are really not all that great.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Was told by others, and I agree, that the Spulen pipe upgrades will be noticed.
When you see the OEM ones next to the Spulens, not only are the diameters
larger but the actual stiffness of the material they're made from has got to allow
better flow.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Will let you know what I find out. I mentioned to them that the 2010 GTI cars show the OEM rear rotors
> being 286mm.......but there was reported a change to 272mm in 2011.....and then back to 286mm as
> best as I can tell. Want to make sure they are taking into account the fact that my 2012 TB is 286mm
> with regard to the caliper carriers they would supply me with.


P.S. - Still waiting for fit information regarding the KSport 12.75" (324mm) and 13" (330mm) rear rotor kit
upgrades from www.vividracing.com , but was able to find out some info concerning our OEM rear calipers.
The 'left and right' OEM Part #'s are 5K0615423A and 5K0615424A. One dealer online refers to these
specific numbers being able to fit the 2012 Turbo Beetle (and I assume the 13's and 14's), the 2013
GTI and Jetta, the 2012 GTI and Jetta, as well as the 2010 GTI. I would take this to mean that the slight
variation in rear rotor sizes, for the above years, are still covered by the same size caliper and therefor
the caliper carriers that are included in the kit(s) will fit without a problem, as they do in the SPM Front
Rotor Upgrade Kit for the MK5/6 and our TB's? Hopefully, we will find out that the 330mm (13") rotors
are an option that will fit as well as their 12.75" (324mm) rotors. The more braking surface for the 
calipers, the better.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Great info! Keep us posted! I am very interested in upgrading my brakes without spending thousands of dollars doing so. 
Also I did get the HPA 75a core Interlock mount yesterday and installed it. 
Getting the old lower mount out of there was a Pain and took me a good hour trying to cut those rubber sides and finally through the plastic ring
with one of those Mini Hacksaws. Once the old mount popped out it only took me less than 5 minutes to install the HPA mount. Torqued it down
to 50nm or roughly 36 ft lbs plus 1/4 turn. No problem. Ran the car around the block and there was no added vibration whatsoever. So the
product works as advertised. Shifts are more precise as well. I haven't really tried to launch the car yet to see if the wheelhop has been eliminated 
or reduced. I will check that today and see if it helped. So far it does work as advertised. :thumbup:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

IndyTTom said:


> Great info! Keep us posted! I am very interested in upgrading my brakes without spending thousands of dollars doing so.
> Also I did get the HPA 75a core Interlock mount yesterday and installed it.
> Getting the old lower mount out of there was a Pain and took me a good hour trying to cut those rubber sides and finally through the plastic ring
> with one of those Mini Hacksaws. Once the old mount popped out it only took me less than 5 minutes to install the HPA mount. Torqued it down
> ...


That is good news ! The other minor upgrade, that may come into play with regard to keeping the front
more 'planted', is the Whiteline front control arm bushings since they are also much stiffer than the OEM
bushings. If you're sure your other two mounts (upper motor and trany) are able to handle your car's 
torque, you should see a drastic reduction in wheel hop. As you know, I'm at K04 and since my set-up can
handle the power upgrades associated with the K04 without vibration and wheel hop, they are something
you might have to address when you go to K04. Then again, let's hope that the dogbone insert is sufficient
to cure your problems, at least at the level of power you're producing now.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

ridgemanron said:


> That is good news ! The other minor upgrade, that may come into play with regard to keeping the front
> more 'planted', is the Whiteline front control arm bushings since they are also much stiffer than the OEM
> bushings. If you're sure your other two mounts (upper motor and trany) are able to handle your car's
> torque, you should see a drastic reduction in wheel hop. As you know, I'm at K04 and since my set-up can
> ...


Well, wheel hop has been greatly reduced but now my problem is wheel spin  Not sure what to do about that other than get different tires but for now I am happy the HPA mount worked
as advertised and without any sort of increased vibrations in the cabin. I was pleasantly surprised and I am glad I took your advise and went with the HPA mount rather than one of those
cheaper inserts. In this case I truly believe you get what you pay for. Thanks again ridgemanron for your recommendations. They are always very helpful. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Glad to have been of help.......but now the bad news. Just received an email from 
'Vivid Racing' to inform me that KSport is no longer offering the rear rotor upgrade
kits that appear on their site. I've had previous correspondence from them, and not
once did the person contacting me know about their not offering the kits any longer.
If anyone has a 'Plan B' I'm ready to follow it. Maybe SPM will come up with something
to compliment their front rotor upgrade kit for our rears.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Asked KSport if they discontinued the kits due to weak sales or a fitment problem?
They said it was due to weak sales.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

ridgemanron said:


> Asked KSport if they discontinued the kits due to weak sales or a fitment problem?
> They said it was due to weak sales.


Darn, I wonder if they have any left over stock?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

IndyTTom said:


> Darn, I wonder if they have any left over stock?


KSport doesn't have any stock, nor do the their distributor THmotorsports. Would need to find
a distributor of theirs who actually stocked the item and didn't order directly from KSport when
they received a customer order.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Found a listing for WP Pro North America - www.wpprobrakes.com and noted that they offer their
Part # VW05RRPPF17 - VW MK5/6 - Rear Axle - Rotor Size 322X12/46 - Use OEM Rear Calipers - $900

They told me the set up has been tested on MK5 and MK6 GTI, stating they are not sure if they are the
same as found on the North American Jetta & Beetle, but I don't see why they wouldn't be? To be sure
they supply a form that asks for the following info:
A - pcd = ? 
B - hub diameter = ?
C - bolt centres = ?
D - hub centre to bolt centres = ?
E - hub centre toi bolt centres = ?
F - knuckle bolt size = ?
G - hub face to bolt face = ?

They can be contacted @ 289-240- 8172 or at email: [email protected]


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

ridgemanron said:


> Found a listing for WP Pro North America - www.wpprobrakes.com and noted that they offer their
> Part # VW05RRPPF17 - VW MK5/6 - Rear Axle - Rotor Size 322X12/46 - Use OEM Rear Calipers - $900
> 
> They told me the set up has been tested on MK5 and MK6 GTI, stating they are not sure if they are the
> ...



Thanks for the update! Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Spoke with Ryan (Hyde16), who does all those great upgrade reviews, and he mentioned that many GTI
guys use Golf R 'rear' hub assemblies, including 'R' calipers and rotors. Did see a set of EBC Ultimax slotted 310X22 
rear rotors for $370.99, and EBC Ultimax brake pads for $60. Also noted that www.vwpartsdepartment.com listed the
rear calipers for the Golf R @ $188.14 for each side. Not sure if anything else would be needed but the above items
total $807.27 - Would probably have to paint the calipers red, if they come in silver or black, but they would be
larger and have more braking ability than our OEM ones fitted with carriers.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

In addition to the cost of the Golf R Calipers ($376), the cost of the carrier mounts would add 
another $270. The ECS Geomet 310 X 22 'slotted' rotors are $179. If you add in brake line and
brake hose fittings, that added cost would be $98. There are other parts shown as being required, 
and I don't know if some of them would also be needed, but even if they aren't, the total cost has
already risen to $923. Bleeding the brake lines, refilling the lost fluid, and labor will also have to be
factored in.

I've heard back from WP Pro Brakes concerning their rear upgrade kit, which would have larger 
rotors (322X12/46), and was told that there should be no problem using the existing brake hoses,
and since the calipers don't need to be removed, only repositioned onto the larger rotors, there is
also no bleeding of the brakes required, thereby keeping labor time to a minimum. The complete kit
cost is $900, which is higher than what KSport originally had for their kit (Regular Price $779), but
since KSport no longer offers the upgrade kit, this has become a moot point. Don't know of anyone
else who offers anything other than that being of going for the expense of a total 'big brake kit'. 

With the SPM Front Upgrade Kit bringing the rotors from 312 mm to 345mm, and this WP Pro Brake 
Kit taking our rears from 286mm to 322mm, you will no longer have the smaller looking rear rotors
detracting from the look of the car, not to mention more rotor mass for the calipers to grip when they
are engaged. Since I have the Hawk 'street-performance' pads on the front, I will probably put them
on the rears as well.

Also: Have found out the WP PRo rotors are solid disc, while the hat is T6061 Forged Alloy and a true
floating design, unlike others out there that are just 2-pieces and not floating. Unless a special order
request is placed, they are 'drilled'. For 'slotted', they will do a minimum of two sets at no extra charge.
An individual customer order for 'slotted' would cost an extra $150. They are very involved with VWRacing
of MK5/6 cars.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Extensive 'updated ' information can be found in the 'VW/Audi Technical Section' under the category
of 'Brakes'. I ordered the WP Pro rear upgrade kit today and if others can coordinate to a combined
order of '10 pairs', they would realize a 'delivered' price that is $150 less than what I paid ($990),
receiving the kit for $840.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow that's alot for rear rotors!! I'm sure they're worth it and all but damn still alot of money


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Chris659 said:


> Wow that's alot for rear rotors!! I'm sure they're worth it and all but damn still alot of money


You have to realize that there isn't a less expensive alternative now that KSport doesn't offer
them anymore. I do like the idea that they are two-piece 'floating' rotors which can be pricey.
PB Brakes in the U.K. has the upgrade to 'floating' rotors costing an additional 250 British Pounds.
I would think that translates to about $375 or more. Personally, I just find our 286mm rear rotors
to be so anemic looking.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I do too especially with the 20" rims I am using... I know youre quite a bit ahead of me on performance upgrades so Im sure it makes more sense for you then me but I have alot of other stuff Id rather buy first then to make my rear rotors look bigger... 

It is nice that youve already done all the research and what not so thanks for that! Maybe when I find that pit of money to fall into I will buy them LOL


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Chris659 said:


> I do too especially with the 20" rims I am using... I know youre quite a bit ahead of me on performance upgrades so Im sure it makes more sense for you then me but I have alot of other stuff Id rather buy first then to make my rear rotors look bigger...
> 
> It is nice that youve already done all the research and what not so thanks for that! Maybe when I find that pit of money to fall into I will buy them LOL


The 'key' to the set-up is the 'caliper carriers', also called 'caliper mounts' or 'caliper spacers'. They have to be 
custom designed for the rotor size involved, and I am curious as to finding out if the ones I'm getting could be
replicated by a machine shop for minimal cost? If so, then any rotor that is 322mm X 12mm, or close to those
measurements, would be able to be used.


----------

